# Puppy Pictures



## Ruffrider25 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Macchi when she was a little pup. She didn't really grow that much! I remember when we first got her we were telling everyone she was a Teacup Rottweiler and people actually believed us because of her coloring when she was real young lol.

FYI. The house was a mess because we were in the process of moving, we aren't slobs and I really needed a hair cut!


----------



## Ruffrider25 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can really tell how tiny she was .


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh! What a total sweetie! Teacup rottie. That cracks me up!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG she is, and was, so flippin' cute!!! Thanks for sharing those pictures. I think we did start a "before and after" thread of pictures that people posted baby and adult pictures of their dogs...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

She has a really cute face!! What breed is she?


----------



## Ruffrider25 (Apr 22, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> She has a really cute face!! What breed is she?


She's a mix of Brussels Griffon and Yorkie. The breeder said she was an "accident". You can't really see either breed in the puppy pictures but this one shows them both.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Yeah, I can see both... :biggrin:

I was going to say Brussels Griffon, but she doesn't look like a purebred.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So adorable!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PawsForCS (Apr 30, 2010)

What a cute lil guy! I love it!


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

what a cutie, lol @ teacup rottie, as a puppy the first pic looked like one haha


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

What a cutie!

What are feeding Macchi? Her coat is gorgeous and shiny.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Soooo cute! Jackson also looked like a mini Rottie when he was a pup (also a Yorkie).


----------

